# For sale KG 461 59cm



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

I have a used 59cm KG 461 for sale.White and blue paint job. I'll try to sell it here first, if not it will be on Ebay this weekend. About 800 miles on it. In great shape. Email me for photos. Make me an offer.
[email protected]


----------

